# Boston



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

What a shock to hear this news about my favorite sporting event. It was one of my goals years ago to run this marathon,. Hugs to all those affected by this senseless violence.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

I am speechless. it is very clear that no place is safe... Lord have mercy on this sick twisted world...


----------



## RitaandRiley (Feb 27, 2012)

There's a special place in the afterlife for people who kill children.


----------



## atsilvers27 (Jul 5, 2011)

I have several friends who were there - thankfully none were hurt. My thoughts and prayers go out to all those affected.


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

I used to live very close to the start of the race in Hopkinton and "walked" the route three times in honor of our daughter who is a cancer survivor so am familiar with the spot where the bombs went off. I also worked for the physician who was the medical director of the marathon. It was a horrific scene. Luckily it was just across from the medical tent so medical help was there immediately. Guess it's not just guns that are causing chaos in this country. What a crazy, sick world we live in. My prayers go out to all of those who were injured and their families.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I don't think there is anyone here in Eastern MA who has not been impacted by this in some way. I am just sick.


----------



## wynne (Apr 30, 2011)

very sad! I am speechless


----------



## NvonS (Jul 8, 2010)

So senseless! It is a crazy world we live in. Who would or could hurt another human being? Sick.


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

Every year the hubby tries to convince us to go into the city to the finish line but 3 out of 4 of us don't do well with crowds. So we never go. 

We have several friends who ran the marathon this year. They finished and left with their families just before the explosions. Scary.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

morriscsps said:


> Every year the hubby tries to convince us to go into the city to the finish line but 3 out of 4 of us don't do well with crowds. So we never go.
> 
> We have several friends who ran the marathon this year. They finished and left with their families just before the explosions. Scary.


I won't even go to the start, let alone the finish, and you know how close I am to that!

I am just so sad this morning, I can't get out of my own way. I am supposed to go in to the Brigham for my Rheumatology appointment today, and I REALLY don't want to go into the city at all, or that hospital in particular.


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

krandall said:


> I won't even go to the start, let alone the finish, and you know how close I am to that!
> 
> I am just so sad this morning, I can't get out of my own way. I am supposed to go in to the Brigham for my Rheumatology appointment today, and I REALLY don't want to go into the city at all, or that hospital in particular.


They would probably be happy if you rescheduled your appointment and it would definitely be less stressful for you. I'm sure security is still beefed up, as Patrick mentioned that it would not be business as usual in the city today. I wouldn't want to be at the BW today either.


----------



## rokipiki (Oct 15, 2010)

I am foreign affairs reporter and columnist but pictures from Boston were just too much for me. So graphic that we decided not to publish! 
Since I get all those information from number of agencies I can tell you that there are even more tragic events happenig around the globe. Last week NATO bombed village in Afghanistan and really "minced" ten children and two women. I saw pics and those are even more horrible than Boston pics. Later they found out that they miscalculated the target and hit civilian homes. No taliban or terrorist even near! News coverage of that tragedy - no more then 500 characters without pic of course! Who cares? Just a bunch of terrorists' kids! I am so sad to live in the world that can kil eight years old girl in Boston and her little buddies in Afghanistan or anywhere else!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

sandypaws said:


> They would probably be happy if you rescheduled your appointment and it would definitely be less stressful for you. I'm sure security is still beefed up, as Patrick mentioned that it would not be business as usual in the city today. I wouldn't want to be at the BW today either.


I checked with them, and they said they were open for business, so I went in. I go down Rte 9, so I was not anywhere near the cordoned off area. Even so, it was a bit scary. There were police & FBI cars around all sides. Armed men (SWAT, maybe? black uniforms and big, automatic weapons) guarding every entrance, and inside was swarming with local and state police and FBI. That big armored vehicle that they showed on the news last night (or one just like it) was there as well.

My doc said that yesterday the ambulatory part of the hospital was almost empty until 4:00, because of the holiday, and then he was AMAZED how many staff dropped everything and came in, and how fast they go there. They also started evacuating every patient they could safely move, partly to free up beds for injuries, and partly to get people out of harm's way in case of further trouble.

Today, the ambulatory area was almost a ghost town, The main staff seemed to be there (at least everyone I know) but even a lot of them seemed not to be in. (or they were upstairs dealing with the injured... that could be too) I'm glad I went, though. It's always a pain going in there because it's so far, and it's hard to reschedule, even when there aren't a lot of other people also trying to reschedule.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

rokipiki said:


> I am foreign affairs reporter and columnist but pictures from Boston were just too much for me. So graphic that we decided not to publish!
> Since I get all those information from number of agencies I can tell you that there are even more tragic events happenig around the globe. Last week NATO bombed village in Afghanistan and really "minced" ten children and two women. I saw pics and those are even more horrible than Boston pics. Later they found out that they miscalculated the target and hit civilian homes. No taliban or terrorist even near! News coverage of that tragedy - no more then 500 characters without pic of course! Who cares? Just a bunch of terrorists' kids! I am so sad to live in the world that can kil eight years old girl in Boston and her little buddies in Afghanistan or anywhere else!


I agree. I have a good friend who is Muslim. He sent out a piece from a Muslim newspaper last night, where the columnist wrote that good Muslims everywhere cringe when something happens in the U.S. (or London or France...) thinking, "PLEASE don't let it be a Muslim!" Because then the whole community gets tarred with the same brush. There are atrocities to go around. Unfortunately, there are bad people everywhere.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Marina, I am not a journalist but write and produce promos for a PBS documentary series that does report on the horrors of the world (one of the few left who does) the most common comment I get when I tell people I work for FRONTLINE is: "wow, what a great, important show. But you know, I don't watch, cause it's so depressing' My take is journalists would love to report these tragic events around the world, but people in general don't want to hear it. And if they do want to know they want a headline-- not a 10,000 word report or an indepth documentary. They just don't pull in ratings like LIVE coverage of a tragedy here in America. 

As a Bostonian, this hit home. And maybe it is due to my accidents on Friday, but I am just numb from the 24/7 coverage on every station. So much "news" and so little information.


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

So sad about the terrible events in Boston.DH and I have very happy memories from our trips to Boston,we have done all the touristy things there.Such violence is unacceptable any where in the world.


----------



## RitaandRiley (Feb 27, 2012)

Missy, DH recently taped the Frontline show on Syria and was watching it after dinner. I really enjoy Nova and have learned to watch that even if the subject doesn't interest me. I ended up having to leave and go upstairs to watch something different. I tried but I couldn't take it.


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

krandall said:


> I agree. I have a good friend who is Muslim. He sent out a piece from a Muslim newspaper last night, where the columnist wrote that good Muslims everywhere cringe when something happens in the U.S. (or London or France...) thinking, "PLEASE don't let it be a Muslim!" Because then the whole community gets tarred with the same brush. There are atrocities to go around. Unfortunately, there are bad people everywhere.


I did the same thing. Let it be a whack-a-doodle with no Muslim/religious /extremist terrorist connections.

Of course, a whack-a-doodle is just as bad.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

RitaandRiley said:


> Missy, DH recently taped the Frontline show on Syria and was watching it after dinner. I really enjoy Nova and have learned to watch that even if the subject doesn't interest me. I ended up having to leave and go upstairs to watch something different. I tried but I couldn't take it.


Rita, I totally understand. That was an especially hard to watch show (but proof that someone covers this stuff) I can't watch anything hard when I get home. I engage in madmen, idol, love it or list it, pawn stars, downton, you get it... Nothing i need to think or feel about. But I can't talk tv with people I work with except madmen and downton...those pass the nose in the air muster) I often wonder if I would be happier if I had a different career. :crutch:


----------



## rokipiki (Oct 15, 2010)

Missy said:


> Marina, I am not a journalist but write and produce promos for a PBS documentary series that does report on the horrors of the world (one of the few left who does) the most common comment I get when I tell people I work for FRONTLINE is: "wow, what a great, important show. But you know, I don't watch, cause it's so depressing' My take is journalists would love to report these tragic events around the world, but people in general don't want to hear it. And if they do want to know they want a headline-- not a 10,000 word report or an indepth documentary. They just don't pull in ratings like LIVE coverage of a tragedy here in America.
> 
> As a Bostonian, this hit home. And maybe it is due to my accidents on Friday, but I am just numb from the 24/7 coverage on every station. So much "news" and so little information.


May morning 1995. I just had shower and prapared braekfast, put a chair and small table on my balcony to have breakfast outside. But suddenly I heard strong whistling sound and saw missile flying just above my building. Then another one! And another one! The first missile hit national theatre, killed some ballet dancers and badly injured others. Second missile hit children hospital - a lot od injured kids and those on operating tables nearly died because missile hit hospital power station. Third one hit police station and nearly missed american embassy! That is not all - those missiles were cluster bombs and whole downtown Zagreb was full of dangerous explosive stuff for days! This is something that I will never forget! Images are so vivid! This morning I have put that same table on my balcony to have breakfast and everything came back!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

(((Marina)))


----------



## rokipiki (Oct 15, 2010)

Missy said:


> (((Marina)))


Yes, four years of war situation here. From 1991. to 1995. We started to joke with visitors that they have unique opportunity to pay $1 for public bus ticket which will take them into the war zone. Worse part of that is the whole thing was not a joke at all! 
I want to catch a golden fish to ask her for two wishes. First wish - all weapons to dissapear! Second wish - all money to disapear! Without money and weapons our planet would change dramatically!


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

Oh, Marina. What a dreadful way to live. I can't even begin to imagine the fear you felt all those years. Thank God you made it through all of that and a stronger person, I bet.:sorry:


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

Awww! The evening news ended their newscast with some therapy dogs going into the local hospitals to give the victims and the staff some doggie lovings... Two huge fluffy Golden Retrievers. 

You just got to love the Goldens. However I constantly am baffled as to how the owners control the loose hair long enough to go into a hospital. Whenever I meet a Golden, there is always a halo of loose hair following it.

I love that there are therapy dogs.


----------



## lhuo000 (May 10, 2013)

O so sad news that is i also have no word to discuss this because i am so sorrowful at this time.Such a bad violence..What update about the marathon?


----------

